# 2016 Olympics in Brazil



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well the Olympics is about to begin and here's hoping team GB do well, what sporting events are you eagerly waiting to start? For me it's track and field and boxing, two weeks of a sporting festival to look forward to, let the games begin.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Looking for any exciting, too close to call competition.
It'll make a change from the dreary euros.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Hope Team GB do well but in particular our Clay Shooting team, including the niece of our very own WHIZZER. Go get 'em girl :thumb:


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

I have set my recorder to catch all events in case I miss them , athletics, swimming and cycling for me in the main but always interested in events where GB are likely to do well

Love it,


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Personally I love the Olympics. Its a chance for what I call the real athletes to shine not the overpaid under-performing professionals. I also like watching sports I'd never normally get a chance to watch. Just a few observations so far:-

1. There seem to be lots of half empty stadiums in a lot of the sports.

2. Is it just me or are the top professional athletes all getting knocked out/loosing and what does this tell us about their motivation when money isn't a factor?

Venus williams out in the 1st round
Venus and Serena out of the doubles 1st round
Murray brother out in the 1st round of the mens doubles
Djokovic out in the first round of the singles
The Brazilian Football team complete with Naymar and other 'stars' draw with Iraq??


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Been watching a few bits and pieces

Especially enjoyed the synch women's diving, beach volleyball and gymnastics

No idea why


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I wondering why a lot of the Olympic sports are on so late. I think the UK is 4 hours ahead of Rio so why on earth are some sports on at like 2AM? That would be 10:00PM Rio time? The only things I can think of are for the biggest world tV audience or maybe its too hot during the day?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

tmitch45 said:


> I wondering why a lot of the Olympic sports are on so late. I think the UK is 4 hours ahead of Rio so why on earth are some sports on at like 2AM? That would be 10:00PM Rio time? The only things I can think of are for the biggest world tV audience or maybe its too hot during the day?


Im usually well into the Olympics but agree this one is awful. Mainly because of the timings. There doesn't seem to be a highlights show and I'm not recording the whole lot just to ff through to what I want. Waiting for athletics to start but if that's on at stupid o'clock too it'll really spoil it. Half empty stadiums are putting a dampner on it too. Some shooting earlier on had 50 people watching it!!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Just got a Bronze in the shooting.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

tmitch45 said:


> I wondering why a lot of the Olympic sports are on so late. I think the UK is 4 hours ahead of Rio so why on earth are some sports on at like 2AM? That would be 10:00PM Rio time? The only things I can think of are for the biggest world tV audience or maybe its too hot during the day?


Hot during the day, it's Brazil's Winter time. :doublesho


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I was just thinking that nobody was really getting into it. This thread has been running for 5 days and only managed 10 posts, so I guess people are feeling like me.

A lot of the events I've watched so far have been played in front of dismal crowds. They really need to make it affordable to fill the stadiums and generate some atmosphere. 

I've watched odds and ends, but not so much yet. Track and Field will hopefully be more exciting when it kicks off.

The commentators on BBC appear to spending too much time apologising for the poor TV filming.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Another gold in the canoe slalom. 

When I was watching it yesterday one of the commentators was just about to buy a lolly and it was £5.50.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I just feel that the TV coverage is not great. i feel like I don't know when things are on and its pot luck. The red button keeps playing up for me and just isn't reliable and some of the sports without commentary are just terrible to watch. I've liked it in the past Olympics where they do a little feature on each sport showing the brief rules and tactics but there hasn't been anything so far that I've seen. I love watching new sports but not when I don't know the rules or what I'm looking at. it kind of spoils it.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

If you think the coverage is bad in the UK, spare a thought for us ex-pats in Australia! They only ever show Australian athletes and if there are none in an event, they don't show it bar a couple of exceptions like the 100 metres. They are now using footage of the few previous Aussie medalists in the daily highlights show as there are hardly any of them left! And they refuse to show GB medalists. They're making Donald Trump look like United Nations ambassador.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Quite disgusting how the Brazilian fans treated the French pole vaulter.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ive been watching a lot of various Olympic sports and I am very disappointed in the poor conduct of some of the Brazilian crowds booing anyone who is the opposition.

They seem to be particularly good at booing just as the opposition is about to take their go 

Roll on 2020, the Japanese won't let us down :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

What a great effort by team GB so far.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Brilliant from team GB. Mo does it again, too!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Velodrome Cyclist were EPIC, it seemed like every time they went out to race another world or olympic record was broken.


----------

